# Smoked Cabbage



## msmith (May 30, 2007)

Well I couldn't find my original post so here goes. Use a medium sized head for tenderness. Core out the center but not all the way thru drop in 2 tbsp water or vinegar. Either use real bacon bits or chop up some bacon and drop in then salt and pepper and stuff full of stick butter the more the better. Rub the head with butter then salt and pepper lay bacon strips over the head in a criss cross pattern. I use a stainless steel bowl wrapped in foil and set the head in it leaving open and set on the smoker for 2 hrs to let the bacon brown. Then pull and pour a little melted butter on it and wrap in foil put back on the smoker and finish cooking. Depends on the temp and the smoker it usually takes about 5 hrs to cook. Have never used a thermometer just when the head feels soft and mushy its done. Then cut into pie shaped wedges and sprinkle grated cheese on it we like it a lot around here.


----------



## payson (May 30, 2007)

This has become a hit at my house! I fill the core with vinegar and mustard and then follow the above recipe to a "T"! Awsome!


----------



## watery eyes (May 30, 2007)

Wait till the wife hears about this!

She loves cabbage and noodles and this is just going to make it even better. 

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## jts70 (May 30, 2007)

Great idea thanks for posting it . I love cabbage, maybe a fatty to boot would be a great combo


----------



## buddy (May 30, 2007)

I've had his cabbage. Its excellent!


----------



## bigal (May 30, 2007)

Thanx Marvin!  ON my list!


----------



## smokewatcher (May 30, 2007)

I'll have to try that now....thanx!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

a few garlic cloves or a sprinkle of garlic powder is good too.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for that Marvin, started planting the garden tonite, had 2 cabbage plants for a little coleslaw, had to run out and get 6 more plants!!! Sounds yummy


----------

